# Zenith Pilots with white dials



## probep (Jan 7, 2017)

I have a Zenith Pilot with a white dial. Late 1950s, Calibre 120, hack option (stop-second functiom)

Interesting when did Zenith start to produce Pilots with white dials and without lume?




























I've read that Zenith produce such watches in early 1940s - Is it true?


----------



## Autonomous (Nov 16, 2016)

You have some great Zenith watches, very good condition. :thumbsup:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

probep said:


> I have a Zenith Pilot with a white dial. Late 1950s, Calibre 120, hack option (stop-second functiom)
> 
> Interesting when did Zenith start to produce Pilots with white dials and without lume?
> 
> I've read that Zenith produce such watches in early 1940s - Is it true?


 Lovely watch, shame the case has been polished, but unfortunately lots of sellers do that...It is still a cracker!! The movement is beautiful and was made between 1953-63, very high quality and yours looks in excellent condition. I can't answer your question, I have a 1940's pilot with a white dial, well whitish  But it has lumed hands. Your watch actually has a second stop hacking mechanism, that stops the whole watch when he crown is pulled...used by pilots at the start of a flight, apparently. 

Thanks for posting. How may more Zenith's have you?

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

the "Hak" (sp) is used to synchronize one watch with others. a military thing. vinn


----------



## probep (Jan 7, 2017)

martinzx said:


> How may more Zenith's have you?
> 
> Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


 Thank you.

About 15 Zenith wrist and pocket watches.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

probep said:


> Thank you.
> 
> About 15 Zenith wrist and pocket watches.


 I would love to see some pictures and hear about your watches, I am very fond of Zeniths!! :thumbsup:


----------



## probep (Jan 7, 2017)

martinzx said:


> I would love to see some pictures and hear about your watches, I am very fond of Zeniths!! :thumbsup:


 Thank you. I have another Zenith watch with the calibre 120, but it isn't a Pilot.


----------

